# Sheer bliss - the South Downs Way



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jun 2009)

We left King Alfred in Winchester at 10:00 yesterday morning and 50 miles later reached our destination in Bognor Regis at 16:00 having stopped to fill our faces at the Queen Elizabeth country park

I'd forgotten how lovely, peaceful and unspoilt the Hampshire end of the SDW is. The temp diversion into Meonstoke is an utter blast. Couldn't manage the climb up to Old Winchester Hill, fell off twice due to utter ineptness and rode the entire ride with my pump's velcro tape fouling the front mech cable 

The old 'hopper accredited itself faultlessly (poor front shifting aside) and the ols legs and lungs didn't do so bad. The road run from Harting Down to Bognor via Chicester was a gas.

Everyone we met or passed or nodded to seemed to be in a good mood - a classic off road day complete with nettle stings and sun burn.

I love cycling.


----------



## Cubist (21 Jun 2009)

Sounds great. Nettles actually add to the sense of achievement don't they? They make the beer taste better, and the bath water feel more worthwhile. And no ride would feel right if the front mech was behaving on any bike would it?


----------



## 02GF74 (23 Jun 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> Couldn't manage the climb up to Old Winchester Hill, fell off twice due to utter ineptness .



oooh, that sounds like a challenge . where exactly is this?

I did a loop on the SDW, N of Brighton a cople weeks back - nice long swooping decents and some climbs - but ground is bone dry with enhances the cycling pleasure.

Last weekend did a big loop to take in Stoney Henge - misplanned the route a bit as it was 5 pm and we had to get back to our starting point so took the shortest route alopng the A303 - not nice.

I'll get some piccies up when I get home.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2009)

^^^

Have a look here for the route we took, Old Winchester Hill is a little way east of Winchester and the climb up it is impeded by sharp 90 degree turn up two steps at the bottom meaning no momentum going in and enough steepness to make starting again quite hard.


----------



## antbikedowns (9 Oct 2009)

I have put photo of those two steps at bottom of climb to Old Winchester Hill on my webiste www.bikedowns.co.uk on the Meon Valley page
Anthony


----------



## Norm (9 Oct 2009)

antbikedowns said:


> I have put photo of those two steps at bottom of climb to Old Winchester Hill on my webiste www.bikedowns.co.uk on the Meon Valley page
> Anthony


That's your site? I love that site! Used it for inspiration a few weeks ago. Great site, honour to read you.


----------



## plainlazy (14 Oct 2009)

Great site antbikesdown, used it a number of times now.

Spot on mate


----------



## lukesdad (21 Oct 2009)

have you done the really steep one down the north side of butser is it still open?


----------



## JtB (26 Oct 2009)

GregCollins said:


> ^^^
> 
> Have a look here for the route we took, Old Winchester Hill is a little way east of Winchester and the climb up it is impeded by sharp 90 degree turn up two steps at the bottom meaning no momentum going in and enough steepness to make starting again quite hard.


 That link didn't seem to work for me,

Here's a 13 mile route I cycled earlier this year with my family that took in part of the South Down's Way.





http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2709/4045793041_9ccef647ef.jpg
Absolutely lovely ride, although my youngest son found some of the hills a bit tough going.


----------

